# How to get rid of horns?



## Viola5 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have two 7 or 8 month ND and they have horns. The horns haven't been a problem till now. The horns are very sharp and pointed. The boy's horns are the worst.

I've read that you can clip the top like you do their feet or you can band them

I was wondering have you guys done this stuff? and if you clipped their horns... how much did you take off? 

I can post pics of his horns if that'd be helpful.
thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes pics would be good.
You can file of the end so it's not pointed. It's like nails or feet trimming, you only go till you see pink. Ive never tipped horns.


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Viola5 said:


> The horns are very sharp and pointed. The boy's horns are the worst.
> 
> I've read that you can clip the top like you do their feet or you can band them
> 
> I was wondering have you guys done this stuff? and if you clipped their horns... how much did you take off?


I have clipped young kids, but just the sharp tip.
They are as easy to cut as the hooves or your fingernails. And they don't feel a thing....BUT that's just the sharp tip! They look rounded now.
I had to use large garden loppers while somebody else made sure goatie didn't move suddenly.

Anything more and I think you have to start worrying about blood and pain.

:cart:


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Most people just band them. Same bands used for castration.


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

Tennis balls and duct tape work really well! You can leave them on too. I keep them on my boys when we are in public or children are around.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I personally wouldn't dehorn them at this age but that is only personal preference.

Here is a long (old) thread on the subject that may give you some ideas: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/horn-guards-106463/

And also a product: http://northwestpackgoats.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36

Best of luck!


----------



## Viola5 (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's some pics of his horns. I'll try the tennis balls and duct tape before banned them. 

If the balls and tape don't work... are his horns big enough to be banned? 

The last pic is of his sister. Her horns are a good size but she's not a bully with her horns, So her horns can stay.


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm glad you'll give the duct tape and tennis balls a whirl. If you REaLLY want to keep them on, use guerilla tape!

In the strange world of goats, it may turn out that she who is nice now, may not be if she ends up with horns, and him without!

If he is a bully to other goats with his horns, that's natural, there will always be a dominant one. (sometimes they seem downright mean to each other).

Now if he is mean with you, or other animals, that's where training kicks in. It's amazing how much a squirt gun and a drop to the ground can instill you as dominant one!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, you can band them.


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

My little guys stand on hind legs, take a few steps and come down with their heads and horns smacking together. Occasionally one will blindside the other in the side of the head driving and smacking his head into the side of the shed, which results in the smack-ee turning and giving it back to the smack-er.
They seem very rough but it is obviously mostly for fun (like boys punching each other in the arm) Sometimes it seems it is a contest to assert dominance. I assume they are just sorting out who's who.

Heck, they're only 10 weeks old.

I may keep some tennis balls around when they are older, and when they interact with other people, especially children. 
I don't really see a problem at this point.


----------



## Viola5 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the help 

I've put him in with my boar bucks and he's really calmed down. I'm not gonna do any thing with his horns right now but if he goes back to being a brat then I will.


----------

